# 01377 - 130126



## Kobayashi (17 Januar 2005)

...1x kurzes Klingeln eben auf meinem Handy...

Die Ähnlichkeit (nur auf den ersten Blick) mit der D2-Vorwahl ist schon vorhanden, aber es hat bei mir nicht dazu gereicht, diese Nummer zurückzurufen.

Bin zwar eigentlich schon neugierig, welch "tolles" Mehrwertdienstangebot mich da erwartet hätte, aber nun muss ich leider darauf verzichten...zu schade auch....

Bin ich etwa der erste? Google hat auf die Nummer ´hin zumindest nix ausgespuckt....


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

mir ist ebend genau das gleiche passiert!
1x kurz angeklingelt...
Dreist!

Hier unter http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html
kann man das Anbieterverzeichnis einsehen und vielleicht hilft es dir weiter herauszufinde, wer das war!


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

@Kobayashi

Welche Nummer wars?


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nummer wars?



wahrscheinlich die in der Threadüberschrift


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

Ups, übersehen, sorry...


----------

